# Is an employment offer letter binding in the UAE?



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I know offer letters in the UK are not binding but in the UAE are there any ramifications if I sign an offer letter and am not subsequently happy to sign the full contract?

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you haven't handed over your passport for them to start the visa process, then I don't think there's anything they can do.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

pmcdubai said:


> Hi all, I know offer letters in the UK are not binding but in the UAE are there any ramifications if I sign an offer letter and am not subsequently happy to sign the full contract? Thanks


To my knowledge nothing is legally binding unless it is written in Arabic. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Bklyn said:


> To my knowledge nothing is legally binding unless it is written in Arabic. Please correct me if I am wrong.


You are wrong!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bklyn said:


> To my knowledge nothing is legally binding unless it is written in Arabic. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Bklyn, please, please be careful about commenting on matters of this nature. Someone may take your well meaning advice at face value and act on it and it could end in disaster for them. I've mentioned to you before there are many nuances in the law here and it's not unknown for them to change from one day to the next. That's why, most of us who live here, even those of us who have been here for a long time, will try to help by recommending people to contact the MoL.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Bklyn, please, please be careful about commenting on matters of this nature. Someone may take your well meaning advice at face value and act on it and it could end in disaster for them. I've mentioned to you before there are many nuances in the law here and it's not unknown for them to change from one day to the next. That's why, most of us who live here, even those of us who have been here for a long time, will try to help by recommending people to contact the MoL.


Ok, sorry.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bklyn said:


> Ok, sorry.


No worries. Once you're here  you'll see it first hand - it's a bit of a maze and you can never be 100% sure.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> No worries. Once you're here  you'll see it first hand - it's a bit of a maze and you can never be 100% sure.


As someone that know the labour law here in and out, I also know it's pretty much a waste of time knowing it too.


----------

